# OpenMediaVault on FreeBSD



## balanga (Mar 20, 2020)

OpenMediaVault is a headless Debian distribution which comes with an nginx web interface for managing the system remotely. Has anyone come across it or know whether the web server interface could be used for managing a FreeBSD system?


----------



## manoeldesouza (Mar 20, 2020)

That`s an interesting question. But a wonder... What would it take to create one for BSD systems? May be a fun endeavor. On my usage I`d say the priority number 1 would be a ZFS management interface. What would be your thoughts?


----------



## vermaden (Mar 20, 2020)

Just use FreeNAS (recently rebranded to TrueNAS Core).


----------



## bjs (Mar 20, 2020)

There is also XigmaNAS based off the original open source FreeNAS project...


----------



## m0nkey_ (Mar 20, 2020)

FreeNAS was a rewrite after iX bought the rights. XigmasNAS is based off the original FreeNAS 0.7 code. OpenMediaVault was actually developed by the same person who started FreeNAS if my memory serves me correctly.


vermaden said:


> Just use FreeNAS (recently rebranded to TrueOS Core).


TrueNAS Core  .. but that doesn't kick in until FreeNAS TrueNAS Core 12 is released.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 20, 2020)

m0nkey_ said:


> FreeNAS was a rewrite after iX bought the rights. XigmasNAS is based off the original FreeNAS 0.7 code. OpenMediaVault was actually developed by the same person who started FreeNAS if my memory serves me correctly.
> 
> TrueNAS Core  .. but that doesn't kick in until FreeNAS TrueNAS Core 12 is released.


That's what I had in mind, thanks


----------



## balanga (Mar 20, 2020)

manoeldesouza said:


> That`s an interesting question. But a wonder... What would it take to create one for BSD systems? May be a fun endeavor. On my usage I`d say the priority number 1 would be a ZFS management interface. What would be your thoughts?



I'm not at all familiar with how NGINX is configured but wonder how far I would get in copying its configuration from Debian to FreeBSD. If I knew where to look I would give it a try to see how far it goes.


----------

